# "TOP GEAR" RESUMES THIS SUNDAY



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Jun 2009)

Approx. one month ago I received a telecon regarding a rail vehicle (train + coaches) that had been seen running on the East Coast Main Line flanked by a hellicopter. 
After further investigation it was found out the the vehicle was been filmed and would appear in the new series of "Top Gear". the vehicle was in a race for Kings Cross (London) to Edinburgh (Scotland) against two other modes of transport from 60 years ago.

The said rail vehicle is:

Class A1 Pacific 60163 "TORNADO" in LNER livery and Clarksons is on the foot plate. A new steam locomotive built last year and during the race "Tornado" broke numerous records which had stood for years.

So sit back as this should be a good one. 

Regards
paul.


----------



## TLH (18 Jun 2009)

I'll be there. Fed up of watching repeats on Dave.


----------



## TDI-line (18 Jun 2009)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

TLH said:
			
		

> I'll be there. Fed up of watching repeats on Dave.


  
me too.


----------



## Joecoral (18 Jun 2009)

Woo, new series! Can't wait!


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jun 2009)

Ace!  Sky+ box will be set tonight


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Ace!  Sky+ box will be set tonight



yeah I have set up "ted" to torrent it also


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Ace!  Sky+ box will be set tonight



we are getting our Sky+ HD installed on the 27th 8) its hard to believe we could get a better picture than we already have got! lol.


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> TLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and me


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> we are getting our Sky+ HD installed on the 27th 8) its hard to believe we could get a better picture than we already have got! lol.


HD all the way  specially if you have LCD bigger than 40 inch  I would not watch my movies in any other way!


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we currently have a 32" (it looked big when we first got it  ) but planning on an upgrade  

I can remeber seeing a TV in the shop, with a side by side comparison of regular TV's against LCD's and i said tha must be exaggerated but it wasnt! I was going to say the same thing when i saw HD vs LCD but i thought better this time lol.


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jun 2009)

Continuing to veer totally off topic, my problem with LCDs/Plasma TVs at the moment is the standard definition performance.  I understand that the latest generation are a lot better for SD performance though.

I might attempt to get one next year


----------



## Joecoral (18 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Continuing to veer totally off topic, my problem with LCDs/Plasma TVs at the moment is the standard definition performance



That is my one gripe with the new 32" Panasonic LCD I've recently bought, is that standard definition doesn't look that great. However, xbox360 and blu-rays in HD look fantastic!


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> we currently have a 32" (it looked big when we first got it  ) but planning on an upgrade
> I can remeber seeing a TV in the shop, with a side by side comparison of regular TV's against LCD's and i said tha must be exaggerated but it wasnt! I was going to say the same thing when i saw HD vs LCD but i thought better this time lol.


I have compared HD results with various TV sizes and up to 37" you don't really notice the benefits of HD, its better off course but not a great deal, but when you move to sizes of 46" and higher than you really notice the quality of the 1080p 

I connect my quadcore computer to my 46" 1080p and play games in full 1920x1080 resolution at full frame and the quality just blows you away!! And you really notice the quality of movies you download at 1080p, even the 720p movies look great on a large screen. Its funny when I have some mates over and they say oh DIVX looks just as good, so I show them a movie in Divx quality and then the same movie at 720p and they never say that again lol Looks even better if the movie is animation or has a lot of cgi in it.




			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Continuing to veer totally off topic, my problem with LCDs/Plasma TVs at the moment is the standard definition performance.  I understand that the latest generation are a lot better for SD performance though.
> I might attempt to get one next year


They look great on freeview  not sure if you mean by SD to be anologue picture which suffers, but standard Freeview has a perfect picture even on my 46".


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jun 2009)

Hmn, I understood that LCD's have to upscale standard def (whether digital free view or Sky etc) so it has to multiply the amount of pixels.  This leads to SD stuff looking blotchy from what I've seen.  Mind, I'm only going by what I've read and seen on the few mate's TVs.  I have a mate with a 37" Viera plasma and another with a 40" sony bravia and both don't give a good SD performance IMO.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Jun 2009)

guy


A bit more info reagarding Top gear / 60163 - Tornado - page11 

http://www.railwayherald.co.uk/magazine ... &issue=174

Paul


----------



## JamesM (20 Jun 2009)

Apparently, Scum, err, Schumacher will be revealed as the Stig this week too.


----------

